# Companion planting?



## metagrower (Apr 10, 2008)

So, I know stinging nettle has had some success as a companion plant to marijuana. What about other plants? Has anyone tried mint or anything like that? 

I know that mint as a companion grow for other herbs tends to add a mint taste to the herb, so you have to be careful with it in your garden. I can't say I've ever herd of mint pot, but that sounds pretty nice, if you ask me! Plus mint is probably potent enough to mask the odor pretty nicely...

Anything we should avoid as a companion to pot?

Any other ideas or experiences?


----------



## metagrower (Apr 10, 2008)

::crickets::


----------



## metagrower (Apr 14, 2008)

BUMP!

Are you serious? No one in the Advanced Forum has any input on this? Wow. I'm definitely doing my next grow with some companions then...

I am starting to get a touch unimpressed here. 

Anyone have even some thoughts/speculation?


----------



## abso1utepain (Apr 14, 2008)

i really don't know, definetly post whatever you find, kinda curious myself


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 14, 2008)

Is the companion plant meant to camouflage or flavor the weed?


WWW

Rep Love Rules!!! - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i.html
Have you checked your trichomes today... RadioShack.com
Lots of good info in the GROWFAQ
New here?... This is a great place to start!!! - https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html
Funnier than Karma696969 https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/65041-you-aint-real-nukka.html


----------



## metagrower (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, it could do any of these. I am thinking both in this case. I actually somehow doubt that mint would actually flavor the cannabis all that much. But it does tend to overzealous-ly crossbreed. You can do all kinds of crossbreeding with mint, and it often takes place unintended when mint is companion planted. Additionally, mint is known to add flavor to companion herbs in the garden.

Companion plants in gardens can do a variety of things. Many of the effects of planting various species of plants alongside each other are not entirely known or understood. I guess I'm trying to stir the pot of innovation, so to speak.

Anything anyone might be able to suggest, and why they think it might be a good idea?

Any hypotheses for the mint companion to cannabis?


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 14, 2008)

metagrower said:


> So, I know stinging nettle has had some success as a companion plant to marijuana. What about other plants? Has anyone tried mint or anything like that?
> 
> I know that mint as a companion grow for other herbs tends to add a mint taste to the herb, so you have to be careful with it in your garden. I can't say I've ever herd of mint pot, but that sounds pretty nice, if you ask me! Plus mint is probably potent enough to mask the odor pretty nicely...
> 
> ...


AHHHH. nettles are torture. but a great security idea. just look for the guy with the nettle scars.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I've grown among Black berries. this kept the thieves away (thorns)
but it imparted no flavor or smell.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I love mint, I think a minty Bong load might be refreshing.
if the flavor were imparted...I got nuthin' I'm baked.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 15, 2008)

metagrower said:


> Well, it could do any of these. I am thinking both in this case. I actually somehow doubt that mint would actually flavor the cannabis all that much. But it does tend to overzealous-ly crossbreed. You can do all kinds of crossbreeding with mint, and it often takes place unintended when mint is companion planted. Additionally, mint is known to add flavor to companion herbs in the garden.
> 
> Companion plants in gardens can do a variety of things. Many of the effects of planting various species of plants alongside each other are not entirely known or understood. I guess I'm trying to stir the pot of innovation, so to speak.
> 
> ...


That was exactly the point I was gonna make... lol

Mint can really take over, but if you were planting outside; well it's a good idea indeed. For blending you plants into the scenery, that it. It may not add much/any flavor, but it will definately make the weed smell like mint. LOL... menthol joints - some Newport smoker's dream come true!!! ...lol

Ahh Newports, I used to be a smoker and that was my brand... 

I love lavendar, it takes over everything in the garden too. Wonder what lavendar scented pot would be like. The dried lavendar sack and fresh cutting by my bed, put me right to sleep. Think the pot would have the same effect? Just a thought... 

In the case of most herbs, I'd imagine you wouldn't want the flavor to carry over to the weed.

Great discussion thread, I'm gonna think on it some more and I can't wait to see who weighs in on this one...


WWW


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 15, 2008)

RandomJesus said:


> I've grown among Black berries. this kept the thieves away (thorns)
> but it imparted no flavor or smell.


 
Yeah, I'm thinking it would have to be something that is very fragrant; like herbs. But how kool would watermelon pot be?! 


WWW


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 15, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> That was exactly the point I was gonna make... lol
> 
> Mint can really take over, but if you were planting outside; well it's a good idea indeed. For blending you plants into the scenery, that it. It may not add much/any flavor, but it will definately make the weed smell like mint. LOL... menthol joints - some Newport smoker's dream come true!!! ...lol
> 
> ...


i have had something that was claimed to be lavender cross bred with purp k. smelled, looked, and tasted true enough. is that possible?


----------



## metagrower (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's absolutely possible. Though I have to wonder how that would actually turn out potency-wise. Would the plant still produce as many trichomes? Is that a dominant or recessive trait? How much experimentation has been done with trying to produce a new species of cannabis? ...ok, so perhaps that's more of a breeding question than a companion planting one...

Bringing this back on track, I know that mentha-something-or-other is used in the synthesis of THC, would that have anything to do with Mentha L.? Does the possibility exist that companion planting mint could help augment the chemical composition of cannabis similar to the manner in which the stinging nettle does?

Would mint be more fragrant than cannabis?


----------



## metagrower (Apr 15, 2008)

And companion planting Lavender would be pretty cool, too. Though I have to wonder how that would smell... Actually, it would probably smell orgasmic.

Hrm... I always wanted a garden that might attract birds. 

Ponders... lavender weed. mint weed. I'm loving this. I might have to make a MJ Mojito. Oh god. that sounds like a sip of heaven...

/me drifts off into a dream...


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 15, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Have you checked your trichomes today... RadioShack.com


This is the scope I use - may be the best $11.00 I ever spent.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm guessing that no matter what it is co-planted with, it would still create plenty of trichomes, cause that is a dominate trait in marijuana. But how does stinging nettle change its co-plant? I not familiar with that.

Definately, the mint would over smell the weed - or get close to rendering the smell unreckonizible??? I'm high and just talking off the top of my head... lol

And oh yeah, just like you, the thought of all this sounds so delicious... 


WWW


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> This is the scope I use - may be the best $11.00 I ever spent.


 
I agree with you 100%.
I'm gonna get one that will hook up to the PC eventually, but for now, that works great for me...


WWW


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 15, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> I'm guessing that no matter what it is co-planted with, it would still create plenty of trichomes, cause that is a dominate trait in marijuana. But how does stinging nettle change its co-plant? I not familiar with that.
> 
> Definately, the mint would over smell the weed - or get close to rendering the smell unreckonizible??? I'm high and just talking off the top of my head... lol
> 
> ...


so how do we get this started i want my watermelon pot...


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 15, 2008)

On an indoor note.....
I grow pineapple, curly, orange and chocolate mint as well as lavender in my grow cabinet to reduce the overall smell of my plants. When the lights kick on, the mint heats up a bit and is quite strong smelling when the doors are opened. Gives my basement a minty fresh smell as well.


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 15, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> On an indoor note.....
> I grow pineapple, curly, orange and chocolate mint as well as lavender in my grow cabinet to reduce the overall smell of my plants. When the lights kick on, the mint heats up a bit and is quite strong smelling when the doors are opened. Gives my basement a minty fresh smell as well.


wait quick question.
how do you grow pineapple?
indoors =]


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 15, 2008)

defeatedtea said:


> wait quick question.
> how do you grow pineapple?
> indoors =]


Pineapple mint....not pinapple. It is a type of mint...that, you guessed it, smells like pineapple...and mint. We have a local greenhouse that sells all kinds of odd mint varieties.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 15, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> On an indoor note.....
> I grow pineapple, curly, orange and chocolate mint as well as lavender in my grow cabinet to reduce the overall smell of my plants. When the lights kick on, the mint heats up a bit and is quite strong smelling when the doors are opened. Gives my basement a minty fresh smell as well.


SWEET! Someone that's DOING this!  

So, have you completed a full grow cycle with mint and lavender in there? 
If so, do they try to crossbreed with cannabis? Do they flavor your yield at all? 

I am so interested in your grow now.

Do you grow in soil or soil-less?


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 15, 2008)

metagrower said:


> SWEET! Someone that's DOING this!
> 
> So, have you completed a full grow cycle with mint and lavender in there?
> If so, do they try to crossbreed with cannabis? Do they flavor your yield at all?
> ...


I grow in soil under 400w HPS. Typically I keep the mints in the grow room through the whole grow. This year alot more mint than normal as we are still having cold temps. and am waiting for it to get warm enough to set the mints outside then in the ground. I have not noticed any crossbreeding or flavoring but really do like the fresh smell my grow cabinet has taken on. Seems the smell from the grow is minimized and alot less noticable. We like to dry the mints and lavender to mix in with some MJ and use in the vaporizer....definately flavors the weed then...lol, but fun to try different combinations.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 15, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> We like to dry the mints and lavender to mix in with some marijuana and use in the vaporizer....definately flavors the weed then...lol, but fun to try different combinations.



I drifted off last night dreaming of this scenario... vaporizing lavender and mint in with marijuana.  That along with a nice marijuana Mojito. 

Man, I can't wait till CannabisGiving. I need to try that mojito, but I'll wait till it's a social occasion. 

So, rock on with the no crossbreeding thing. That's probably a good thing.

No telling what sort of plants you might come up with. And really, that's what I was referring to with trichome production. How would a crossbreed deal with that? I'd imagine you'd HAVE to have UVB in order to properly induce a hybrid mentha x cannabis to produce THC producing trichomes. How awesome would _that_ be?!
And it would be resistant to aphids and ants, too! 

EDIT: Blast! This drink I'm dreaming of is called an M J Mojito.. who knew that RIU finds the text "M J" (without the space) and turns it into the word "marijuana" for you?


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 15, 2008)

MJ Mohito...gotta get that recipe...think I have made nearly every tasty treat known to modern man with cannabis and not yet heard that one! Woo hoo....something new. Crossbreeding would be interesting....maybe have some great strains like chocolate widow (chocolate mint x white widow)
or spearmint sativa or matanuska thunder mint...wow....I think we are on to something here.....




metagrower said:


> I drifted off last night dreaming of this scenario... vaporizing lavender and mint in with marijuana.  That along with a nice marijuana Mojito.
> 
> Man, I can't wait till CannabisGiving. I need to try that mojito, but I'll wait till it's a social occasion.
> 
> ...


----------



## metagrower (Apr 15, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> marijuana Mohito...gotta get that recipe...think I have made nearly every tasty treat known to modern man with cannabis and not yet heard that one! Woo hoo....something new. Crossbreeding would be interesting....maybe have some great strains like chocolate widow (chocolate mint x white widow)
> or spearmint sativa or matanuska thunder mint...wow....I think we are on to something here.....


mmm... chocolate widow. mmm. 

wow. that sounds exquisite.

So, I'm thinking an M.J. Mojito would be made basically the same way as a regular mojito, except that you would use skruff for the mint. You'll probably want to add some mint, as well. But then again, a good strain smells lovely. To add that pure flavor to a drink like that... well!

getting way off topic here... ..on second thought, shall I start another thread, perhaps in Toke n' Talk?


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 15, 2008)

defeatedtea said:


> so how do we get this started i want my watermelon pot...


LOL... how kool would that be... lol



flowergurl said:


> On an indoor note.....
> I grow pineapple, curly, orange and chocolate mint as well as lavender in my grow cabinet to reduce the overall smell of my plants. When the lights kick on, the mint heats up a bit and is quite strong smelling when the doors are opened. Gives my basement a minty fresh smell as well.


Hey Meta - we figured it could be done! And I figured the smell would pretty much over take the marijuana... Awesome!



metagrower said:


> SWEET! Someone that's DOING this!
> 
> I am so interested in your grow now.


I'd like to know more about your grow also...



flowergurl said:


> I grow in soil under 400w HPS. I have not noticed any crossbreeding or flavoring but really do like the fresh smell my grow cabinet has taken on. Seems the smell from the grow is minimized and alot less noticable. We like to dry the mints and lavender to mix in with some marijuana and use in the vaporizer....definately flavors the weed then...lol, but fun to try different combinations.


This is so awesome, I am very intrigued...



metagrower said:


> I drifted off last night dreaming of this scenario... vaporizing lavender and mint in with marijuana.
> 
> No telling what sort of plants you might come up with. And really, that's what I was referring to with trichome production. How would a crossbreed deal with that? I'd imagine you'd HAVE to have UVB in order to properly induce a hybrid mentha x cannabis to produce THC producing trichomes. How awesome would _that_ be?!
> And it would be resistant to aphids and ants, too!


That mojito, isn't it the drink from the Miami Vice movie, strong on the rum, right?



flowergurl said:


> Crossbreeding would be interesting....maybe have some great strains like chocolate widow (chocolate mint x white widow)
> or spearmint sativa or matanuska thunder mint...wow....I think we are on to something here.....


Mmmm... chocolate widow ...that sounds so good



metagrower said:


> mmm... chocolate widow. mmm.
> 
> wow. that sounds exquisite.
> 
> So, I'm thinking an M.J. Mojito would be made basically the same way as a regular mojito, except that you would use skruff for the mint.


LOL, that does sound delicious!


So okay, we know that it can be done. That was a quick answer to your question...lol 
Gotta love RIU!!!
I gotta make a run to the Hydro store to pick up a couple things that were special ordered for me; gonna stop along the way at Home Depot for some mint seeds and get this thing started in my grow!

Catch up with you guys later...


WWW


Rep Love Rules!!! - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i.html
Have you checked your trichomes today... RadioShack.com


----------



## karri0n (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't yet done any companion planting with my grows, but I have always used companion plants in my garden to great results. Here is a bit of what I could find put together with mostly things that would be beneficial to our gorws. I personally plan on very soon planting some beans for nitrogen support, garlic for pest/disease control, and foxglove and mullein to bring in some beneficial insects. Maybe this should be moved to organic growing; it might get a better following.

The following plants will help attract insects that prey on some of the insects that like to eat our girls: [size=-1]Taken from Attracting Beneficial Insects to Your Garden for Natural Pest Control (Garden Insectary)[/size]

Pests: Whiteflies, aphids, thrip, spider mites. 
Predatory insect: Dicyphus. 
plants that will attract this:

1. Foxglove. The flowers attract the predators, but this does not flower until the second year. Probably better to get one from a garden center.

2. Mullein. This plant attracts the beneficial insects, but also is well known for being a smoking herb. It is actually known to prevent and treat pulmonary problems, as well as useful as a remedy for cough when smoked. It is generally flavorless when smoked, and if smoked with your weed, will almost nullify any coughing from the hit. Excellent for use in a six-footer.

Pests: Thrips, spidermites, fungus gnats. 
Predatory insect: Beneficial mites. 
Plants to attract these:

1. Shasta Daisy

2. Sunflower

Pests: Thrips, aphids, mites, scales, whiteflies. 
Predatory insect: Pirate bugs.
Plants to attract these:

1. Shasta Daisy

2. Sunflowers.

The following plants either help with soil structure, add nutrients to soil, or help repel pests. I had paraphrased and added some info to these, but that was an hour ago and I lost that post when attempting to post it. Here is a simple copied and pasted version from Companion Planting .

ALFALFA: Perennial that roots deeply. Fixes the soil with nitrogen, accumulates iron, magnesium, phosphorous and potassium. Withstands droughts with it's long taproot and can improve just about any soil! Alfalfa has the ability to break up hard clay soil and can even send its' roots through rocks! Now that is a tenacious plant! Alfalfa is practically pest and disease free. It needs only natural rainfall to survive.


BEANS: All bean enrich the soil with nitrogen fixed form the air. In general they are good company for carrots, celery, chards, corn, eggplant, peas, potatoes, brassicas, beets, radish, strawberry and cucumbers. Great for heavy nitrogen users like corn and grain plants. French Haricot beans, sweet corn and melons are a good combo. Summer savory deters bean beetles and improves growth and flavor. Keep beans away from the alliums.

BEET: Good for adding minerals to the soil. The leaves are composed of 25% magnesium making them a valuable addition to the compost pile if you don't care to eat them. Companions are lettuce, kohlrabi, onions and brassicas. Garlic improves growth and flavor. They are also beneficial to beans with the exception of runner beans. Runner or pole beans and beets stunt each other's growth.

Borage: One of the best bee and wasp attracting plants. Adds trace minerals to the soil and a good addition the compost pile. The leaves contain vitamin C and are rich in calcium, potassium and mineral salts. Borage may benefit any plant it is growing next to via increasing resistance to pests and disease.

CHRYSANTHEMUMS: C. coccineum kills root nematodes. (the bad ones) It's flowers along with those of C. cineraruaefolium have been used as botanical pesticides for centuries. (i.e. pyrethrum) White flowering chrysanthemums repel Japanese beetles.

CORIANDER: Repels aphids, spider mites and potato beetle. A tea from this can be used as a spray for spider mites. A partner for anise.


GARLIC: Plant near roses to repel aphids. Accumulates sulfur: a naturally occurring fungicide which will help in the garden with disease prevention. Garlic is systemic in action as it is taken up the plants through their pores and when used as a soil drench is also taken up by the roots. Has value in offending codling moths, Japanese beetles, root maggots, snails, and carrot root fly. Researchers have observed that time-released garlic capsules planted at the bases of fruit trees actually kept deer away! Hey, worth a try! Concentrated garlic sprays have been observed to repel and kill whiteflies, aphids and fungus gnats among others with as little as a 6-8% concentration! It is safe for use on orchids too.


LAVENDER: Repels fleas and moths. Prolific flowering lavender nourishes many nectar feeding and beneficial insects. Lavenders can protect nearby plants from insects such as whitefly, and lavender planted under and near fruit trees can deter codling moth. Use dried sprigs of lavender to repel moths. Start plants in winter from cuttings, setting out in spring.


LEMON BALM: Sprinkle throughout the garden in an herbal powder mixture to deter many bugs. Lemon balm has citronella compounds that make this work: crush and rub the leaves on your skin to keep mosquitoes away! Use to ward off squash bugs!


Lovage: Gets very large and can be used for Camo, also known to improve flavor in almost all vegetables and herbs it is planted with.


MARJORAM: As a companion plant it improves the flavor of vegetables and herbs. Sweet marjoram is the most commonly grown type.


Mint: all forms of mint including peppermint, spearmint, catnip, horehound, contain menthol which repels nasty bugs and attracts beneficial ones.


NASTURTIUMS: Plant as a barrier around tomatoes, radishes, cabbage, cucumbers, and under fruit trees. Deters wooly aphids, whiteflies, squash bug, cucumber beetles and other pests of the cucurbit family. Great trap crop for aphids (in particular the black aphids) which it does attract, especially the yellow flowering varieties. Likes poor soil with low moisture and no fertilizer. It has been the practice of some fruit growers that planting nasturtiums every year in the root zone of fruit trees allow the trees to take up the pungent odor of the plants and repel bugs. Studies say it is among the best at attracting predatory insects. It has no taste effect on the fruit. A nice variety to grow is Alaska which has attractive green and white variegated leaves. The leaves, flowers and seeds are all edible and wonderful in salads!


Stinging Nettles: Good for guerrilla growers trying to prevent theit plants being found/stolen. Plant them in a big patch a decent radius around your plot, and they will quickly spread. Anyone who walks more than a foot into the patch will NOT be very happy, and is likely to turn around.


Peas: Like beans, these drop large amounts of nitrogen into the soil. Great for veg cycle. Highly recommended.

Chili peppers: These exude chemicals from their roots that prevent root rot and other Fusarium(sp?) diseases. They are also useful if deer, rabbits or mice often try to feed on your plot, as they are likely to try one of the chili fruits and then not try to feed in that area again (esp if you grow habaneros, mwahaha)


Southernwood: good camo plant as it gets large quickly and makes a strong lemony smell if brushed that can cover up the smell of your prized plants.


Soybeans: Another heavy nitrogen producer. grow it with your plants during veg cycle to throw them some extra organic nitrogen


TARRAGON: Plant throughout the garden, not many pests like this one. Recommended to enhance growth and flavor of vegetables.


YARROW: Yarrow has insect repelling qualities and is an excellent natural fertilizer. A handful of yarrow leaves added to the compost pile really speeds things up. Try it! It also attracts predatory wasps and ladybugs to name just two. It may increase the essential oil content of herbs when planted among
them.(sweeter smelling buds!)


----------



## Tonado (Jul 3, 2008)

Something I happened to read in an herb catalog lately is that Marigolds produce a substance through their roots that resists nematodes. And it works for plants *around* the marigolds as well. I would have to look up what square foot coverage it provides.

Nice organic solution.

Something you outdoor growers might be able to use to your advantage.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 17, 2008)

I just finished a run with mites,and wondered if there were other plants that the mites liked more than cannibis.If you had these in the room with your plants would they fare a better chance? hmmm Hbr


----------



## Zer0Ry0k0 (Sep 27, 2008)

Companion planting is more about pairing a plant with another plant because one plant is helping to create a better environment for the other by adding nutrition to the soil, attracting predators or repelling pests. The fact that an aromatic herb is making the room smell nice is just a side effect, it's also going to make lots of insects leave the room. That is the point of companion planting, not just to obscure the smell and view of mj.



headbandrocker said:


> I just finished a run with mites,and wondered if there were other plants that the mites liked more than cannibis.If you had these in the room with your plants would they fare a better chance? hmmm Hbr


That's part of the idea. Add plants that the mites simply don't like and they should stay off the mj.

Plant - Nasturtium - Tropaeolum majus
Helps - Many plants, especially cucurbits (melons, cucumbers, gourds), beans, tomatoes, apple trees, brassicas (broccoli, cabbage, etc), radish
Attracts - predatory insects
Repels - aphids, cabbage looper, squash bug, white fly, cucumber beetles
Avoid - radish, cauliflower
It both works as a trap crop for aphids, and studies say is among the best at attracting predatory insects

Marijuana itself is a companion plant for the Brassica genus.
Plant - Hemp - Cannabis sativa L. subsp. sativa
Helps - Brassica (cabbage, brussels sprouts, other kales)
Repels many types of beetles which attack cabbages.

I will keep reading to see if there are more answers about why Nettles are companions for Mj, and to find other companions for mj.

[side note: "m j" being converted into mj is nice, but it should be Marijuana, with the capitol M...]


----------



## weed ho (Sep 27, 2008)

I was just going to suggest Lavender, Basil, or Anise. Mint would be like a menthol, not my style. 
We plant Cosmo's, Dahlias, and Rose of Sharon to hide our girls. 
I have a full herb garden as well but no cross over tastes yet! The girls are close to my Kiwi's and Asian Pear trees. It attracts lots of honey bees.


----------



## McFly NGuyen (Nov 30, 2008)

i had basil and mint close to my plants during the last grow. it seemed to help a lot in controlling spider mites, but it didnt solve the problem completly. for this grow i will grow mint and basil in the same pot, around the stem of my mother plant. The spider mites are very problematic around here.


----------



## marchold (Dec 2, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> I just finished a run with mites,and wondered if there were other plants that the mites liked more than cannibis.If you had these in the room with your plants would they fare a better chance? hmmm Hbr


Actually if you had a plant that was more respectable to mites than marijuana you could use it as an early warning plant. So when the other plant would show problems you would know it is time to do something.


----------



## gr92 (Jun 25, 2009)

hello

A number of weeks ago i found quite a few seeds in my order. I was on my deck and decided, just for kicks, to put one in the plant I had in front of me, which happened to be a mint plant. Unbelievably, it's now maybe 6-8 weeks later, and a new plant has grown inside the mint plant that looks quite a bit like marijuana. I in no way thought it would work, but it has a similar stem to cannabis, it is budding in a similar way to marijuana where there are larger leaves growing and buds close to the stems of the leaves. The leaves are actually somewhat oval, but have serrated edges that look much like cannabis. It's coloring is identical as well. I don't know if this was some sort of magical cross-breeding of the two and i don't know if this is in anyway possible to smoke, but I think it is very possibly a successful cross-breeding of marijuana and mint.

what do you all think


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 29, 2009)

Dood that sounds sweet! Can you take some pictures of it ,i am interested!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a bit off topic but I was in Thailand and they were selling some Zig Zag menthol filters. I rolled a joint with one of the filters and we all got so ripped, I didn't try it again. Was it the mint?


----------



## Zer0Ry0k0 (Aug 19, 2009)

gr92 said:


> a new plant has grown inside the mint plant that looks quite a bit like marijuana.


I believe what you have is a starved cannabis plant.



can.i.buz said:


> Was it the mint?


Menthol "opens the lungs."


----------



## headbandrocker (Aug 20, 2009)

I duno but my vaporzer bags are mint flavored and it does taste good!
I have some sweet basil that i will plant next to some hindukush ladies im about to start,i wonder if the meds will come out basily tasting? Hmmm


----------



## iGrow4dAction (Aug 29, 2009)

If your trying to go with stealth i suggest using "japanese maple" as the leaves are very similar.


----------



## dbrangham (Sep 25, 2010)

so i was reading this forum and you guys and girls were saying that growing the mary jane with herbs help with odor my question is i have one plant that im gona start growing and if i grew mint with it that it would totally cover up the smell? im growing my strain in an aerogarden and figure if i mix another herb with it to mask the smell i wouldn't have to worry about odor. Please let me know what you think?


----------



## RasAdam (Sep 26, 2010)

marigold are supposed to suppresses nasty nematodes in the soil and apparently chrysanthemum plants (which produce pyrethrum) will repel insects as well. Any strong smelling flowering herb will probably be beneficial as a companion because they tend to attract beneficial insects and repel bad ones. Also planting native plants in your garden will have a beneficial effect on your soil and attract native beneficial insects.


----------



## secretagent (Oct 1, 2010)

Although I don't have any experience with ganja and companion planting, I have used it extensively in my organic gardens quite successfully. For example, I have a raised bed of a variety of salad greens that tend to make nice targets for the bugs. However, I planted the entire perimeter of the bed with bunching onions or chives, placed marigolds every foot along the edges and in the middle, and planted mini rows of basil and cilantro between my greens. The effect has been no need to do any pest control, only a few little bites out of my crops and rampant growth. Remember that plants in nature tend to grow in communities with alot of species diversity, so they are used to lots of neighbors and many of those relationships are beneficial. 

I would like to clarify one thing here, planting smelly or tasty herbs will not result in crossbreeding or those herbs lending their smell or taste to your finished buds. Companion planting is about quite a few things, most already mentioned here previously: attracting beneficial insects, detering harmful insects, disease resistance, enhanced overall plant growth both root and vegetative, better nutrient uptake, and better tasting fruits, and more life in the soil. Not all companions will do all these things, sometimes a companion will only serve one function, but there are some companions that are really great together. One example is tomatos and basil. When planted together(the closer the better) their roots interweave and they help each other out in every way I listed above. Now what would be awesome is to find the "basil" for ganja, that magic partner for it. 

As for marigolds suppressing nematodes, that is true but you must make sure to get "nematodical marigolds", they are a subspecies, not all marigolds control nematodes. You can get them from seeds of change is one source I know of. Another good nematode control i have used in organic outdoor garden beds is heavily planting mustard greens in the infected bed. Allow them to grow through most of their life cycle and then till them into the soil and let decompose, the mustards should wipe em out. Hopefully some outdoor guerilla might find that useful in reclaiming a favorite patch that has been invaded with nematodes. 

Funny that in the billions of hours of research done on growing ganja that there doesn't seem to be much of any info out there on ganja companions. will the doctor please speak up!


----------



## karri0n (Oct 3, 2010)

Any type of legume(beans, peas, peanuts, clover, etc) will fix additional nitrogen into the soil, which our plants need for lush green growth. These can be grown alongside the plants, and clover is often grown as a cover crop after harvest and tilled in for use as a "green manure".

Alfalfa improves the quality of any soil it is grown in, increasing aeration, drainage, and nutrient vailability. It's great for rocky, compacted soil, or if you aren't into digging two feet deep garden beds in rocky glacial soil(it's really quite close to impossible without power equipment of some sort). Alfalfa roots have been known to burrow through rocks, concrete, and iron. This would be great to plant either very early in the year, or
the year beforehand, and then the fully grown alfalfa can be composted or tilled in as another source of nitrogen. Alfalfa is also said to have plant growth regulators that improve other plants' growth and health. These are available whether composted or simply tilled in.

Garlic contains a systemic pesticide and fungicide, and can be grown alongside your plants in very close proximity, and the beneficial compounds will enter the plant tissue of your plants. You can also add finely chopped fresh garlic to your teas for foliar application and the antifungal and insecticidal properties will be active. It's good to know that many of the active constituents exist as a result of chemical reactions between compounds stored within the garlic that were previously separate until the cells' integrity was destroyed by crushing or chopping. The chemical reactions between the various compounds in the garlic subside shortly after mixing, so it's important to use it immediately after crushing. For this reason, dried or minced garlic is not nearly as effective as fresh.

This is all I've got for now, but the link in my sig has some info on companion planting in other types of garden, and much of the info will pertain to us as well.


----------



## kosciuszko2182 (Oct 3, 2010)

The following plants will help attract insects that prey on some of the insects that like to eat our girls: Taken from http://www.grinningplanet.com/2005/0...ol-article.htm

Pests: Whiteflies, aphids, thrip, spider mites. 
Predatory insect: Dicyphus. 
Plants that will attract this:

1. Foxglove. The flowers attract the predators, but this does not flower until the second year. Probably better to get one from a garden center.

2. Mullein. This plant attracts the beneficial insects, but also is well known for being a smoking herb. It is actually known to prevent and treat pulmonary problems, as well as useful as a remedy for cough when smoked. It is generally flavorless when smoked, and if smoked with your weed, will almost nullify any coughing from the hit. Excellent for use in a six-footer.

Pests: Thrips, spidermites, fungus gnats. 
Predatory insect: Beneficial mites. 
Plants to attract these:

1. Shasta Daisy

2. Sunflower

Pests: Thrips, aphids, mites, scales, whiteflies. 
Predatory insect: Pirate bugs. 
Plants to attract these:

1. Shasta Daisy

2. Sunflowers.

The following plants either help with soil structure, add nutrients to soil, or help repel pests. I had paraphrased and added some info to these, but that was an hour ago and I lost that post when attempting to post it. Here is a simple copied and pasted version from http://www.ghorganics.com/page2.html .

ALFALFA: Perennial that roots deeply. Fixes the soil with nitrogen, accumulates iron, magnesium, phosphorous and potassium. Withstands droughts with it's long taproot and can improve just about any soil! Alfalfa has the ability to break up hard clay soil and can even send its' roots through rocks! Now that is a tenacious plant! Alfalfa is practically pest and disease free. It needs only natural rainfall to survive.


BEANS: All bean enrich the soil with nitrogen fixed form the air. In general they are good company for carrots, celery, chards, corn, eggplant, peas, potatoes, brassicas, beets, radish, strawberry and cucumbers. Great for heavy nitrogen users like corn and grain plants. French Haricot beans, sweet corn and melons are a good combo. Summer savory deters bean beetles and improves growth and flavor. Keep beans away from the alliums.

BEET: Good for adding minerals to the soil. The leaves are composed of 25% magnesium making them a valuable addition to the compost pile if you don't care to eat them. Companions are lettuce, kohlrabi, onions and brassicas. Garlic improves growth and flavor. They are also beneficial to beans with the exception of runner beans. Runner or pole beans and beets stunt each other's growth.

Borage: One of the best bee and wasp attracting plants. Adds trace minerals to the soil and a good addition the compost pile. The leaves contain vitamin C and are rich in calcium, potassium and mineral salts. Borage may benefit any plant it is growing next to via increasing resistance to pests and disease.

CHRYSANTHEMUMS: C. coccineum kills root nematodes. (the bad ones) It's flowers along with those of C. cineraruaefolium have been used as botanical pesticides for centuries. (i.e. pyrethrum) White flowering chrysanthemums repel Japanese beetles.

CORIANDER: Repels aphids, spider mites and potato beetle. A tea from this can be used as a spray for spider mites. A partner for anise.


GARLIC: Plant near roses to repel aphids. Accumulates sulfur: a naturally occurring fungicide which will help in the garden with disease prevention. Garlic is systemic in action as it is taken up the plants through their pores and when used as a soil drench is also taken up by the roots. Has value in offending codling moths, Japanese beetles, root maggots, snails, and carrot root fly. Researchers have observed that time-released garlic capsules planted at the bases of fruit trees actually kept deer away! Hey, worth a try! Concentrated garlic sprays have been observed to repel and kill whiteflies, aphids and fungus gnats among others with as little as a 6-8% concentration! It is safe for use on orchids too.


LAVENDER: Repels fleas and moths. Prolific flowering lavender nourishes many nectar feeding and beneficial insects. Lavenders can protect nearby plants from insects such as whitefly, and lavender planted under and near fruit trees can deter codling moth. Use dried sprigs of lavender to repel moths. Start plants in winter from cuttings, setting out in spring.


LEMON BALM: Sprinkle throughout the garden in an herbal powder mixture to deter many bugs. Lemon balm has citronella compounds that make this work: crush and rub the leaves on your skin to keep mosquitoes away! Use to ward off squash bugs!


Lovage: Gets very large and can be used for Camo, also known to improve flavor in almost all vegetables and herbs it is planted with.


MARJORAM: As a companion plant it improves the flavor of vegetables and herbs. Sweet marjoram is the most commonly grown type.


Mint: all forms of mint including peppermint, spearmint, catnip, horehound, contain menthol which repels nasty bugs and attracts beneficial ones.


NASTURTIUMS: Plant as a barrier around tomatoes, radishes, cabbage, cucumbers, and under fruit trees. Deters wooly aphids, whiteflies, squash bug, cucumber beetles and other pests of the cucurbit family. Great trap crop for aphids (in particular the black aphids) which it does attract, especially the yellow flowering varieties. Likes poor soil with low moisture and no fertilizer. It has been the practice of some fruit growers that planting nasturtiums every year in the root zone of fruit trees allow the trees to take up the pungent odor of the plants and repel bugs. Studies say it is among the best at attracting predatory insects. It has no taste effect on the fruit. A nice variety to grow is Alaska which has attractive green and white variegated leaves. The leaves, flowers and seeds are all edible and wonderful in salads!


Stinging Nettles: Good for guerrilla growers trying to prevent theit plants being found/stolen. Plant them in a big patch a decent radius around your plot, and they will quickly spread. Anyone who walks more than a foot into the patch will NOT be very happy, and is likely to turn around.


Peas: Like beans, these drop large amounts of nitrogen into the soil. Great for veg cycle. Highly recommended.

Chili peppers: These exude chemicals from their roots that prevent root rot and other Fusarium(sp?) diseases. They are also useful if deer, rabbits or mice often try to feed on your plot, as they are likely to try one of the chili fruits and then not try to feed in that area again (esp if you grow habaneros, mwahaha)


Southernwood: good camo plant as it gets large quickly and makes a strong lemony smell if brushed that can cover up the smell of your prized plants.


Soybeans: Another heavy nitrogen producer. grow it with your plants during veg cycle to throw them some extra organic nitrogen


TARRAGON: Plant throughout the garden, not many pests like this one. Recommended to enhance growth and flavor of vegetables.


YARROW: Yarrow has insect repelling qualities and is an excellent natural fertilizer. A handful of yarrow leaves added to the compost pile really speeds things up. Try it! It also attracts predatory wasps and ladybugs to name just two. It may increase the essential oil content of herbs when planted among
them.(sweeter smelling buds, possibly more thc production!)


----------



## DrZorenstein (Jul 3, 2012)

So I just found this thread...Im growing my plant out behind my house. Mint is surrounding it from all sides. I cleared out a small circle (about 2 ft in diameter) and surrounding the circle is more mint than I ever wanted. In the center of the circle is the plant of course. This grow spot is also right next to a salt water cove. Would the weed possibly get a salty hint to it? or minty? If so I already have a name, "Mint Sea Kush"....but thats besides the point. Will my bud have any different scent or flavor? whether it be minty or salty...or both?


----------

